# Wireless internet connection makes PC lag/stutter



## oli_ramsay (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought a cheapo wireless USB dongle from ebuyer for £9 (http://www.ebuyer.com/product/107691).

The driver CD that came with it is a pile of whoopsy, when I run the install program (autoexe doesn't install the drivers properly) it gets to the end and a dialog box says in broken Engrish "error there are no driver files be found".

So I just stick with the Drivers windows auto installed for the poxy thing.

Anyway, the problem is that when I use it to connect to the wireless network my PC lags like a bitch.  If I'm listening to music there will be gaps in the music every so often that last 3 or 4 seconds  Or when playing CSS it will lag really bad for 3 or 4 seconds.  Even the mouse movement "stutters".

Do you think it could be a driver issue?

Also when I remove it and re-inserted it it isnt detected at all (there's no option to safely remove hardware for it either) and every USB device I plug in after that fails to be detected and I have to restart

I even downloaded a load of hotfixes last night in a vain attempt to fix the issue but with no luck.

Any advice would be MUCH appreciated as it's starting to get very annoying now.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Graogrim (Mar 11, 2008)

More likely it's a wireless issue. Put colloquially, for gaming wireless = fail. Cheapo wireless = epic fail.

You can do some things to try to minimize the effect. Move other sources of EM interference (mobile phones, microwave ovens, space heaters on the same electrical circuit, etc) as far as possible from both your base station and your PC, and try to keep your PC in close proximity to the base station if possible. Make sure that the adapter is plugged into a USB 2.0 slot, as some systems have both USB 1.x and 2.0 connections. Use the lightest level of wireless encryption possible--it's a performance drain which cheap hardware can magnify. Try different wireless channels.

Even if you do all this you may not see a difference. Or not enough of a difference. The only real cure is to get a wired connection.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to device manager and find the device.  Right click it and select properties, then go to the drivers tab and select update driver.  When the wizard pops up and asks to search the internet for the driver tell it no.  Select install from a specific location, then tell it to search the CD for the proper driver.  It should find the driver and install it.  If it doesn't find the driver point it to the directory on the CD where the .inf file is.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 11, 2008)

You#ve got room in your mATX for a PCI wireless card. Get one off ebay cheap. e.g. Netgear, or other. USB is plugnplay and will only slow down your boot sequence as well as the driver problems you are having.  It may also conflict with other USB devices on the same channel.

P.S. Write-off the GBP9. Dont waste more time on POS.


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wireless is crap!:shadedshu  I had a wireless router in my apartment a little while back...had one PC hardwired to the router and the other running off of the wireless...the wireless connection always gave me fits When I moved I dropped kicked the wireless router in the garbage, got regular modem and a wired router...no problems at all now. Better to go with a direct connection if you can...And you never have to worry about some A-hole nieghbor stealing or piggybacking off your connection thus slowing you down even further...Wireless seems like a good idea BUT in my opinion it is a P-O-S!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, thanks for the replies, I tried the device manager method to install the driver and I still have the same issue.

I think I'm gonna ask to exchange it for this one http://www.ebuyer.com/product/60014 as it's a more well known company.

or maybe this 1: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138857


----------



## JeanMichel (Aug 4, 2010)

there are also some good wireless routers, I agree that using ethernet connection is better then wireless but most people share internet connection between multiple computers  so wireless connection is a better solution for them


pentastar111 said:


> Wireless is crap!:shadedshu  I had a wireless router in my apartment a little while back...had one PC hardwired to the router and the other running off of the wireless...the wireless connection with my gaming wireless router always gave me fits When I moved I dropped kicked the wireless router in the garbage, got regular modem and a wired router...no problems at all now. Better to go with a direct connection if you can...And you never have to worry about some A-hole nieghbor stealing or piggybacking off your connection thus slowing you down even further...Wireless seems like a good idea BUT in my opinion it is a P-O-S!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes netgear is really good for home users. extreme networks wireless is good for enterprise users.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 4, 2010)

most wireless dont do very good online gaming. had this problem myself when i bought a linksys wmp54g wireless pci card in my first build. had lag in games caused by the way the card pings or something. after some searching i found that the wmp54gs which was older worked fine, so since i got that its been all good


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

If you are going to exchange, have a look at this one: Edimax Wireless-N150 USB Adapter | Ebuyer.com

Got that on my sister's computer and it's got much better reception than PCI adaptors. Wireless N in case you ever need it in future too.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, if you still have it and are trying to get it going...

Here are the specs
Here is the windows driver
Dynamode driver website

First, check to see if it using usb 2.0.

After you get the drivers installed, goto the "power options" in the control panel, then choose "change plan settings", and pick "change advanced power settings".  Pick "Wireless adapter settings" and pick "Maximum Performance" under the "Power saving mode". Now while you are here goto "USB settings" and under the "USB selective suspend settings" choose "disabled". Click apply or ok and close.

Now open control panel, find your wireless device and look through the settings and find something to relating to the radio output and make sure you have it set for max transmission output or 100%.

Goodluck and let us know the outcome; or, if more ideas are needed.


----------

